# Flashcard or Flashcart?



## dice (Jun 18, 2009)

I say flashcart but sometimes use the other when responding to someone who uses "flashcard".


----------



## p1ngpong (Jun 18, 2009)

Games have always been on carts, CARTS!!! Anyone who votes otherwise is a stupid n00b.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





And lilsypha agrees with me 100% on this!


----------



## purplesludge (Jun 18, 2009)

I alternate between the two but I refuse to vote.


----------



## Shinji (Jun 18, 2009)

I vote for "What's an iPhone"


Spoiler



I love engadget poll options


----------



## Golfman560 (Jun 18, 2009)

Cards are thin and have nothing inside them. Cart means it carries something inside of it, like RAM or a CPU or some device. People who use flashcard are not talking about flashcarts.


----------



## Santee (Jun 18, 2009)

Flashcart but only because I saw everybody else using it but never used Flashcard and the option for "The is poll is boring and I refuse to vote" makes you vote all the same 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've been tricked.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 18, 2009)

Flashcart, because Nintendo uses CARTridges, cartridge with flashable memory is flashcart!

microSD CARD is medium that we put into flashCART.


----------



## dice (Jun 18, 2009)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Games have always been on carts, CARTS!!! Anyone who votes otherwise is a stupid n00b.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://gbatemp.net/index.php?s=&showto...t&p=1389473

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?s=&showto...t&p=1095418


----------



## Minox (Jun 18, 2009)

I used to say flashcards, but after a while I realized that flashcarts does make more sense.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jun 18, 2009)

dice said:
			
		

> p1ngpong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damn you dice we are talking about gaming carts here!!!  

You cant play no games on a stupid DS-X!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





p0wned!


----------



## testic-cancer (Jun 18, 2009)

Both work - nintendo have traditionally reffered to "Game cards" (such as HERE).


----------



## Rayder (Jun 18, 2009)

I call them flashcarts, but I will occasionally type flashcard by accident.  Either way, I'm sure people will know what I meant.  I voted flashcart, but it doesn't really matter in the great scheme of things.  Kinda like how I will tend to call microSD's just SD's in reference to a DS flashcart's memory slot.  I tend not to squabble   over semantics.  Life's too short.


----------



## taken (Jun 18, 2009)

I don't call mine flashcart or flashcard.

I call mine Cyclods lol


----------



## BoxShot (Jun 19, 2009)

I alternate but I mainly call them flash carts.


----------



## iPikachu (Jun 19, 2009)

i call mine epic fail.


----------



## Warriorblade (Jun 19, 2009)

I alternate between the two


----------



## Domination (Jun 19, 2009)

Flashcart.

But I thought the DS games are calle game cards? w/e

Don't some noobs call it r4? Wheres that option?


----------



## antwill (Jun 19, 2009)

Flashcart; never have known it as any other, this is actually the first time ive even heard of the word 'flashcard' being referred to them.


----------



## Daku93 (Jun 22, 2009)

I call then Flashcards but I think it doesn't matter how you call them, because everybody knows what you mean and both are correct!


----------



## WildWon (Jun 24, 2009)

Flashcarts allow you to play downloaded game dumps on a DS system.
Flash cards are used to help one memorize information. Question on one side of a card, answer on the other. Repetitive learning at its best.

Flash cards will help you do better in college.
Flashcarts will help you waste time in college.

However, i'm sure there is a Flash Card homebrew, which, if you choose, you can install on your flashcart.


----------



## R2DJ (Jun 24, 2009)

i.Domination said:
			
		

> Don't some noobs call it r4? Wheres that option?


I get p'ed off when the "casual people" ask me if they can play my Acekard but they call it the "R4". They only know the R4 and nothing else.


----------



## Foxle (Jun 24, 2009)

As a guy who sleeps over a box of old SNES carts, I'd love to call my homebrew devices for the DS a Flash Cart.

However:

Have any of you guys actually stopped and read the product names?  I'm using a SuperCARD DS One, and an AceKARD.  The actual products themselves are identifying themselves at cards, so it seems a little weird to have a snobbish, "They've always been call carts and so it shall always remain that way." attitude.


----------



## Teelow (Jun 24, 2009)

Wow I always called them FlashCard >.> now that i think about it arent Flashcards used for studying?



			
				R2DJ said:
			
		

> i.Domination said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I totally agree with you, when people see my playing my ds they're like is that an R4. then im  like not its an supercard- then like the dumb people they are, when they ask me to if the can my Supercard they still refer to it as an R4.

Grr . That really ticks me if - All they seem to know is r4


----------



## El-ahrairah (Jun 24, 2009)

Let them think it's an R4, a little misinformation never hurt anyone, right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I call them flashcarts, because they've always been cartridges, despite what their names are. I don't suppose anyone remembers when Nintendo used to call their cartridges "Game Paks"? It's all just re-branding cartridges.


----------



## WildWon (Jun 24, 2009)

Teelow said:
			
		

> Wow I always called them FlashCard >.> now that i think about it arent Flashcards used for studying?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey, if people are calling it an R4, at least they have an idea of what you're using. I figure its like using the brand name Kleenex instead of the generic Tissue.

Generically calling a flashcart an R4 doesn't bother me as much as when someone is using "a bluetooth" with their phone. THATS the one that irks me.


----------



## tj_cool (Jun 24, 2009)

El-ahrairah said:
			
		

> I don't suppose anyone remembers when Nintendo used to call their cartridges "Game Paks"? It's all just re-branding cartridges.


So you mean we have to call em Flashpaks ?


----------



## halljames (Jun 24, 2009)

I am panicking now, I had never even thought about this until i saw this poll, now I can't even remember what I normaly use, do I use flashcart, do I use flashcard.  I just dont know.  What should I do.  Which should I vote.

My mind is about to explode.


----------



## Chris_Skylock (Jun 24, 2009)

i call them "DS games that can download games" as most people here in the philippines are idiots at these things. but I call them flashcart


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 24, 2009)

I call it 'Teh thnig taht yuo c4n put ur d0wnl04D3d r0m20rZ on.' It's the only way people in my neighbourhood understand.


----------



## Reaper (Jun 24, 2009)

These are flashcards:


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 24, 2009)

I call it flashcart.
But not all people around you understand what it means...
So I just say "rom player" or "backup player".
oh and R4...


----------



## da_head (Jun 24, 2009)

i call em flashcarts. hm i remb the exact same thread made a few months ago lol.


----------



## ENDscape (Jun 24, 2009)

I sometimes type FC for short.  But i sometimes confuse it for friend codes.


----------



## ninchya (Jun 24, 2009)

I normally alternate through flash card or carts or dstt but I mean Who really cares? If you talke to your friends like "I have a flashcart" they will be like HUH?


----------



## Advi (Jun 24, 2009)

anybody who cares is a grammar nazi.


----------



## Maz7006 (Jun 24, 2009)

Flashcard for me, use to use flashcart, but then i used to get a load of ppl asking me what that is.


----------



## naglaro00 (Jun 25, 2009)

Chris_Skylock said:
			
		

> i call them "DS games that can download games" as most people here in the philippines are idiots at these things. but I call them flashcart


Sir you are wrong there 
Oh wait
'most'
you're right


----------



## Fat D (Jul 2, 2009)

Slot-1 devices are designed after memory cards and the officially licensed variant is called a game card, so I use Flashcar*d*. On the other hand, the classic cartridge, which Nintendo refer to as Game Pak, are Flashcar*t*s in their re-writable or externally-loading variety. As a generic term referring to both devices, Flashcart is preferrable due to a DS Game Card being more similar to a traditional game cartridge than a Game Pak is to a memory card.


----------



## Splych (Jul 2, 2009)

@ENDscape ~ Your post got my attention. Sicne FC is also confused with Friend Code.

Flashcart. They don't look like cards...


----------



## geminisama (Jul 2, 2009)

I alternate, but it's almost always flashcart.


----------



## elixirdream (Jul 2, 2009)

my arguement is cartridge = cart 
so flashcart


----------



## raing3 (Jul 2, 2009)

I used to alternate but since reading this thread I am going to forever use cart.


----------



## elixirdream (Jul 2, 2009)

raing3,
previously i was switching 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




until the other day i saw the word cartridge and a light bulb snapped!
finally, i am settling down with flashcart!


----------



## Elritha (Jul 7, 2009)

Mostly use the term 'flashcard' but I do alternate between both from time to time. At least I don't simply call them all R4s.


----------



## Raika (Jul 7, 2009)

I use flashcart.


----------



## Shakraka (Jul 8, 2009)

I like to call them flashcarts because, like a cart, you put something (a microSD card) in it!


----------



## UnFallen (Jul 14, 2009)

I always say flashcart because it's the official name.


----------



## cngamemart (Jul 31, 2009)

UnFallen said:
			
		

> I always say flashcart because it's the official name.


maybe you are right


----------



## PettingZoo (Jul 31, 2009)

Flash*cart* because it is a cartridge, everyone knows that


----------



## Langin (Aug 1, 2009)

I am not sure but I choose: I alternate between the two


----------



## NextStep (Aug 1, 2009)

alternate between the two, though i use flashcard more... i think.


----------



## Defiance (Aug 3, 2009)

I call them little electronic shits.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




No really though, I call them Flashcards, because that's how the manufacturers and retailers call them.  Though it doesn't really matter.


----------



## Fakie! (Aug 5, 2009)

Yeah right, so now everyone says "flashcart"


----------



## YayMii (Aug 5, 2009)

I say mixed.


			
				Teelow said:
			
		

> R2DJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have an EDGE, people call it the stupidest things. 
First they call it R4, then they call it SuperCard, then AceKard, then M3, then CycloDS. 
Then they add random letters to it/saying random objects. First they call it wedge, then ledge, table, chair, so on. 
Then they go with vague names. Such as "that DS card thingy with the games", "The thing that goes into your game slot and makes games", "Whatever that DS thing is" or "Gamey thing". 
It's very annoying, I tell them it's called EDGE but they don't listen.
Off-topic: a security guard @ my school stopped me in the hallway to talk about emulators on the DS (he mentioned he had an R4).


----------



## SoLuckys (Aug 5, 2009)

Flashcar*t* coz is a cartridge, like PettingZoo said


----------



## PettingZoo (Aug 5, 2009)

YayMii said:
			
		

> I say mixed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At my old school everyone called my M3 Real an R4/TTDS (They didn't say DSTT)/a Chip o_o. Though after a while when I got bored of having to tell them that it was an M3 Real and feeling a bit nerdy saying it, I would just say it was better than what they have (Which were R4 clones).


----------



## Justin121994 (Aug 5, 2009)

ahaha  almost the same. I say both and i prob never notice lol.


----------



## Fat D (Aug 5, 2009)

Flashcard (from Game Card) for DS Slot-1 devices, Flashcart (from cartridge) for everything else.


----------



## DeadLocked (Aug 5, 2009)

PettingZoo said:
			
		

> Flash*cart* because it is a cartridge, everyone knows that
> 
> 
> 
> ...







So It's GameCARD not GameCART


----------



## Placeholder (Aug 5, 2009)

We all usually call it a flashcart. However, three fairly big types of flashcart have "card" in their name, instead of "cart".

Acekard.
Supercard.
N-Card.

If it was indeed flashcart as we all say, wouldn't they be:

Acekart.
Supercart.
N-Cart.

?


----------



## Lametta (Aug 5, 2009)

Flashcard because it's a card after all


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 5, 2009)

Flashcard because its a card, Flashcart for GBA because its a cart.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 6, 2009)

Have you heard of a flash card homebrew app for DS flashcards?






LESSON TAUGHT


----------



## PettingZoo (Aug 6, 2009)

Placeholder said:
			
		

> We all usually call it a flashcart. However, three fairly big types of flashcart have "card" in their name, instead of "cart".
> 
> Acekard.
> Supercard.
> ...


Though the Supercard team had been making slot 2 devices (cartridges) before slot 1 devices were out.

@DeadLocked: They were just renaming the old GB/GBC/GBA carts as a "Game PAK" as they are renaming slot 1 carts as a "Game Card". Following your logic we would call all Multimedia/Mp3 players an "iPod". It is a flashcar*t* end of story


----------

